# Sleep Apnea



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Has anyone been diagnosed with this while in Spain ? and if so how where and what treatments were advised/given ?

I have been reading a little about it since a friend back in UK said the systems I was describing were very similar to a milder form of what they had. They went to the sleep clinic and now wears a mask at night to prevent the airways closing and the possibility of death !

Last night I tried to sleep with more pillows to keep the airways open, mildly successful I think. I am not sure what else can be thrown at me the last 3 weeks have been hellish just waiting for next round of sideways/backward knocks. Brace yourself for the onslaught and hope it passes soon is about all I can do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ValL said:


> Has anyone been diagnosed with this while in Spain ? and if so how where and what treatments were advised/given ?
> 
> I have been reading a little about it since a friend back in UK said the systems I was describing were very similar to a milder form of what they had. They went to the sleep clinic and now wears a mask at night to prevent the airways closing and the possibility of death !
> 
> Last night I tried to sleep with more pillows to keep the airways open, mildly successful I think. I am not sure what else can be thrown at me the last 3 weeks have been hellish just waiting for next round of sideways/backward knocks. Brace yourself for the onslaught and hope it passes soon is about all I can do.


my OH was diagnosed by a sleep clinic in the UK & has a mask & machine too & yes, he could die if he slept without it & the airways closed & he didn't wake up gasping for breath

they do know about the machines here - the ambulance guy who took him to hospital some years ago even knew what it was for

I don't know if they have sleep clinics here, but you need to get yourself seen - initially by a GP so that they can start tests


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ValL said:


> Has anyone been diagnosed with this while in Spain ? and if so how where and what treatments were advised/given ?
> 
> I have been reading a little about it since a friend back in UK said the systems I was describing were very similar to a milder form of what they had. They went to the sleep clinic and now wears a mask at night to prevent the airways closing and the possibility of death !
> 
> Last night I tried to sleep with more pillows to keep the airways open, mildly successful I think. I am not sure what else can be thrown at me the last 3 weeks have been hellish just waiting for next round of sideways/backward knocks. Brace yourself for the onslaught and hope it passes soon is about all I can do.


Hi Val,
Yes, I know someone who was diagnosed here a couple of years ago and who now wears the mask. They even gave her a travel bag to use when she goes away! She's very happy with her treatment.
I also know people who have diabetes, MS, thyroid problems and someone who has a pain control machine implanted in her back. Most of these people are not Spanish and they all received this treatment on the SS here.
My own daughter has survived meningitis and periotinitis here, so although every health system has it's problems, I think we can assume that they know what they are doing here, and I would even say that in some ways are better.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

ValL said:


> Has anyone been diagnosed with this while in Spain ? and if so how where and what treatments were advised/given ?
> 
> I have been reading a little about it since a friend back in UK said the systems I was describing were very similar to a milder form of what they had. They went to the sleep clinic and now wears a mask at night to prevent the airways closing and the possibility of death !
> 
> Last night I tried to sleep with more pillows to keep the airways open, mildly successful I think. I am not sure what else can be thrown at me the last 3 weeks have been hellish just waiting for next round of sideways/backward knocks. Brace yourself for the onslaught and hope it passes soon is about all I can do.


Obviously you know best how you feel but try not to diagnose yourself you can scare yourself. My wife suffered some severe and scary similar sleep problems which as it turned out were caused through anxiety and remedied with a short spell on medication. Her symptoms came on at a time when she was under extreme physical and mental stress. Hope you feel better soon! It makes you feel so wretched when you have poor sleep


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

In the last 10 months I have had stress coming out my pores I think, since my husband died suddenly in Sept. He was the one that actually mentioned my strange breathing some nights like a struggle to breathe but I did not seem concerned then would take a loud gasp and continue breathing normal again or wake up. Lately I have been waking myself up with what seems the same thing. Some nights I get little sleep, waking many times in an hour or every hour. Seldom do I sleep more than 4 hours at a time it seems. It was when talking to a friend that things came together so to speak. 

Feeling better soon is not something I can see right now, lots of things have to be settled and changes made but thanks anyway I do try and stay positive but as you say lack of a good nights sleep makes life much less bearable.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Sleep apnoea can cause you to stop breathing several hundred times a night. Machines are not the only solution, some mouth guards can help with keeping the airway open. As someone who has the problem I would suggest you get it looked into as quickly as possible because once diagnosed and treatment started the results are great. I now sleep well and no longer snore.


----------

